# LucN's picture thread



## LucN (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok folks, I've been gawking at everybody else's threads for long enough. Mine won't blow anyone away, I'm not that great of a photographer anyways and I have an extremely limited collection of Ts. 

First off, how they are placed. This I call the "Hobby Closet", since it contains everything that I really enjoy, from tarantulas, tarantula care books, fantasy novels (think LOTR), movies, music and every Tintin comic produced from Tintin in the Land of the Soviets to Tintin and Alph-Art.







So there is a cage on the top shelf and two side by side on the lower shelf. So that's it, folks : 3 Ts total. Not much compared to anybody else on here, but what I have is what I've truly desired since day 1 in the hobby. I never had the intention to have a huge collection like many on here. I simply don't have the time to dedicate to too many animals.  

So what are these 3 Ts ? Here we go from oldest to youngest.







First off is Fluffy, my now 4" female B. boehmei. Had her since she was a 1.5" unsexed juvie. She was special-ordered through my local pet shop over two years and a half ago. A few molts down the road and my wish came true : my first Brachypelma was going to accompany me in life for quite a while  She has mellowed out tremendously since her most recent molt (last April), she no longer darts around when I open the enclosure, no longer gives me threat poses, best of all she does *not* kick hairs 







Next up is Ginger, my confirmed female 2" B. smithi purchased from Tarantula Canada almost a year ago. Molted once in my care and is now 3". Can't wait for her next molt. She will be even more stunning. She is a bit skittish and is easily startled, fortunately like Fluffy she doesn't kick hairs. 







Last but certainly not least is Sam, my confirmed female 2" B. emilia also purchased from Tarantula Canada back in April. Has yet to molt in my care and I can't wait till it happens. 

So here we are for a start. Comments are appreciated

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LucN (Sep 9, 2012)

Am I allowed to post this here ? Basically it's a newspaper article showcasing my B. boehmei.







Mods, if you feel this doesn't fit here, feel free to remove.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 9, 2012)

If you like fantasy novels, check on Melanie Rawn, her "Dragon Prince" series is plain simply awesome.  Or David Eddings...his books contain a lot of humor, too - very exciting reads.


----------



## LucN (Sep 9, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> If you like fantasy novels, check on Melanie Rawn, her "Dragon Prince" series is plain simply awesome.  Or David Eddings...his books contain a lot of humor, too - very exciting reads.


I still need to read through the George RR Martin books, first  But I'll keep a tab on those two, thanks !!


----------



## LucN (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's a brand new picture showcasing a few interesting additions 

I found these in the store next to my work. It's a halloween prop that you can bend the legs anyway you want and make a pose. It creates a nice contrast and definitely fits with the theme  I'm almost inclined to say that the brown one looks like an S. calceatum and the black one makes me think of a G. pulchra. So I stashed all my Fantasy Novels, CDs, DVDs and T books in the bottom part. So my B. boehmei is now isolated at the left. I doubt she'll mind 







Thoughts ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 10, 2012)

I like 'em!  I had a large green one that I used last Halloween....it ended up being a kids' toy though and got shredded by my daughters through this past years use and playing.


----------



## BrettG (Sep 10, 2012)

Those are the perfect spiders for a small collection.Nice Brachy's.


----------



## Warblie26 (Sep 11, 2012)

I love the cabinet.  Do you keep the door open or close it up at night?  My first boehmei just molted out to 2"dlm.  Can't wait for it to get bigger.


----------



## LucN (Sep 12, 2012)

Warblie26 said:


> I love the cabinet.  Do you keep the door open or close it up at night?  My first boehmei just molted out to 2"dlm.  Can't wait for it to get bigger.


I only close it when the cleaning lady comes around. It's not that she's afraid, it's simply that I want to avoid having cleaning aerosols and vapors go in.

So anyways, here's some more pictures to share.

A co-worker which knows I really like spiders drops me off some fake webbing and spider "gems" as a "Thank You" for helping him out earlier with something. "Do you think you can do something with all that ?" he asked me. "Watch me." Was I said back.







Ta-Da ! Looking better and better, eh ? And given Halloween is around the corner, why not ? 

And here's some new shots of my girls, but through the closet side this time.







Fluffy just standing there looking pretty as usual. You'll notice that I ditched those Exo-Terra ceramic water dishes in favor of plastic jar lids. I was simply tired of having to put my hand in the cage and run the risk of a misplaced feeding response when it was time to clean it up. So now I can catch with my tongs and no-one gets a nasty surprise.







Ginger thinking about going into her hide but doesn't seem sure about it 







Sam just doing her awesome imitation of a rock. She can easily sit at one spot for hours/days on end and not budge.  

So, everytime I go into my room before/after work and take a gander in the Hobby Closet, I am thankful at how lucky I am to be able to keep these. It's not everyone who tolerates giant hairy spiders in their home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucN (Sep 14, 2012)

After much internal conflict, I've come to the conclusion that I'm better off dropping the idea of getting more Ts. I already have everything that I've wanted with these 3. No other T is going to surpass these 3. They have it all : great colors, docile nature, extra-long lifespan given all are confirmed females, reliable appetite and they are almost always out on display. 

So now the top of my shelf is officially reserved for various spider decorations. A co-worker surprised me yesterday with a life-sized plush of a B. smithi which was mostly accurate. I've been looking for one of these forever. So it sits along with my other larger plush spiders. Another major surprise was that a friend that works at a store nearby brings me a laminated version of my newspaper article. I was elated. So that has been placed on one of the doors of the closet.

Here is the final result... and please... no "You need more spiders !" replies


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 14, 2012)

LucN said:


> Here is the final result... and please... no "You need more spiders !" replies


Alright, but you will most likely get some more in time. Maybe another Brachy, or even a G. pulchripes...


----------



## LucN (Sep 15, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Alright, but you will most likely get some more in time. Maybe another Brachy, or even a G. pulchripes...


No. No other brachys are as good looking as these 3. Maybe auratum, but that is besides the point. B. klaasi ? Too expensive. B. alopilosum ? Not colorful enough. Aphonos and Grammys.... nah. Their random fasting is enough for me to write them off.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 16, 2012)

LucN said:


> No. No other brachys are as good looking as these 3. Maybe auratum, but that is besides the point. B. klaasi ? Too expensive. B. alopilosum ? Not colorful enough. Aphonos and Grammys.... nah. Their random fasting is enough for me to write them off.


I don't know why the fasting is so bad, my G. pulchripes is still out and about all the time - although she's been fasting for roughly 2 months now. It's still a really great looking T (and still my biggest one so far). As for "colorful" - Homoeomma sp. "blue" or even Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi would be probably good choices  Can't wait to receive my EP female this week now...*excited* - those are extremely colorful for a terrestrial


----------



## LucN (Sep 16, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> I don't know why the fasting is so bad, my G. pulchripes is still out and about all the time - although she's been fasting for roughly 2 months now. It's still a really great looking T (and still my biggest one so far). As for "colorful" - Homoeomma sp. "blue" or even Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi would be probably good choices  Can't wait to receive my EP female this week now...*excited* - those are extremely colorful for a terrestrial


I don't like to waste crickets and to overfeed any of my Ts. I love the contrast of red and black so that explains why I've picked these 3 for my collection. 

New pictures !!

Here is Sam having a drink. First time I catch her drinking FROM the water dish. She had refused both crickets so I guess she could be in the early stages of premolt.







Next up is Ginger, not drinking but close to the water dish before she finishes her meal. I'd expect her to deposit her food bolus in the dish but thankfully she stashes it in the back of her tank.







Last but certainly not least is Fluffy just chilling after a meal of cricket. 







Enjoy


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice T's i think you could compleat your collection with an Avic,Avic or A, minatrix something arboreal to go along with your terrestrial T's.


----------



## LucN (Sep 16, 2012)

MarkmD said:


> Nice T's i think you could compleat your collection with an Avic,Avic or A, minatrix something arboreal to go along with your terrestrial T's.


Avics look cute and all but their short lifespan turns me off. Sides the folks and I have agreed that these 3 will be it as long as I'm under their roof. Doesn't bother me. I help pay some bills and in return I get my own room with these lovely Ts, some wholesome homecooked meals and all that good stuff that I probably couldn't get if I were in an appartment. So it's a trade-off that works in everyone's favor. Moving out only to get a couple more Ts would be silly, don't you think ? Having only these 3 makes me treasure them so much more


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 16, 2012)

No1 said move out, just an idea. I also have a B,smithi which is a sling just now but love the fact they have long lives and nice colouration, even though Avics have a shorter lifespans they are amazing just to own, maybe someday ull get one.


----------



## LucN (Sep 17, 2012)

MarkmD said:


> No1 said move out, just an idea. I also have a B,smithi which is a sling just now but love the fact they have long lives and nice colouration, even though Avics have a shorter lifespans they are amazing just to own, maybe someday ull get one.


As I said in an earlier post, their short lifespan puts any chances of owning one down the drain. I'm quite content with these 3. I have no intention of breeding... the more I look at it the more I think I'll leave the breeding to those that have the time and room to do it. I'm simply going to cherish these 3 as long as I can.


----------



## LucN (Sep 19, 2012)

New pictures.

Fluffy in her hide, which is extremely rare.







Ginger just doing her best impression of a rock.







And Sam just in her hide, bald spot still ain't darkening but she has refused food as of last feeding. It could take a while...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lenxx (Sep 20, 2012)

I live with an arachnophobic husband, and we have agreed i can have a few (three), but no more, so i get you there. 
It makes me cherish the ones i have very much  I have a Brachy. albiceps, and if you should someday be in need of another brachy, i would recomend taking a look at this. The ones you have by now, are among the best looking tarantullas indeed 
I have also some avics, but i have to admit my albiceps, that was my first, is also my favourite, even thoug the avics are both more fuffy and more colorfull. The Brachy is always out and showing, a great eater and quite dozile. The only downside is the hairkicking, but that seems to mellow down now after her last molt im happy to say 

Oh, and i love your hole shelf-idea! Its like a treashure-chaimber, containing all your most beloved fantasy-items! Love it


----------



## arachnofab (Sep 20, 2012)

Very nice collection of beautiful babies - love the hobby cabinet! way to keep organized.


----------



## LucN (Sep 22, 2012)

What's that ?

You can't get enough of my boehmei ?

Here's one of the best shots I've taken. Really shows the fiery red coloration on the legs nicely.







What do you guys think ?

Thanks everybody for the kind words

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 23, 2012)

I've always been of the impression that most pictures of B. boehmei are reworked slightly to show off their coloration a bit better, but this actually tells me most didn't do that at all. Can't wait till my sling shows adult coloration!


----------



## LucN (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, after having my B. emilia for 10 months and been off-feed for 4 months, she finally got a brand new suit !!

This is the best picture I could get.







At one point, I had said that B. boehmei was my #1 "Woah !!" tarantula, but the B. emilia may soon steal its thunder. Its incredible what a diffrence a molt brings in.

And now... I truly understand Stan Schultz's love for the species. An incredible sight.


----------



## Marijan2 (Feb 28, 2013)

wow, so beatuful


----------



## LucN (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's a new shot of Sam. She is incredibly stunning !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucN (Apr 24, 2013)

Fluffy was on her back last night and molted overnight. I woke up a few minutes ago to find her sitting in her water dish.

She's so goofy !! LOL That's why I love her. She (usually) defies the typical boehmei reputation by NOT flicking hairs until she hits the premolt phase, then she goes out on the town and leaves a nice, huge bald spot so I can monitor her premolt easier. Well... a picture is worth a thousand words as they say, so there you go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

